
This is an emulation of the personal computer of a conspiracy theorist from 1996 - _watmuffj_
http://www.seadope.com
======
lipizzaner
Welp, not getting any work done this morning...

------
jmnicolas
What is this thing ???

~~~
_watmuffj_
It's a fictional PC. Eugene is a man who lives in Maine. He works for the FBI
as a Radio Crimes specialist. He lives a very mundane life, but is often
confronted with harsh realities. He's just a regular guy trying to get by!

~~~
jmnicolas
I gathered that after toying with it a few minutes. However I'm still not sure
what it is. Is it a detective game ?

